
Bespin » Code in the Cloud - raghus
https://bespin.mozilla.com/
======
jeff18
Why does Mozilla need me to create an account with them (complete with my
email address -- no mention of what it is used for or opt in / out settings
anywhere) to try out their experimental text editor?

~~~
catch23
another hint: 10minutemail.com

